# Dead Crystal Red Shrimp : (



## alvincalvin28 (Mar 8, 2010)

My crystal red shrimp have been dying off slowly. I also keep red cherry shrimp and they are doing fine. I just want to know if they start to turn solid from the tail and it slowly creeps up toward their head their natural dying process when they get ill? More importantly can it be reversed? They tend to linger for a long time and finally stop moving. Still very new to the hobby and the red cherry's have been in the tank for 5 mos the crystal red's have only lasted 2 mos.


----------



## bigshrimpin (Apr 2, 2009)

what are the tank specs?
we need more info...


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

You might want to test your ph and water temps. Cherries can survive in a wide spectrum of water but CRS like cooler water with a ph at 7 or less. Sorry for your losses


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

sound like your water paramaters are ideal for RCS but not for CRS. 

keeping CRS is hard and you need to keep Temp stable and keep KH and GH low by using RO water. do you do this?


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

Yep. RCS are very hardy, for shrimp. But CRS need specific water parameters, like pH and temperature. 

Don't forget to post your results for: ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, just in case those are the problem.


----------



## Cichlid_Bob (Mar 2, 2010)

pH - 6.4 - 6.8
temp - 72F
gH - 3-5
kH 1-2

nitrates <20ppm
nitrite -0
ammonia -0

they'll live forever. 


----------

